# 95% of my trips are either NO TIP, a $3 tip, or a $5 tip.....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

all in the app.
#agreeordisagree


----------



## Irish (Nov 27, 2019)

I don’t expect a tip. Some folks are broke using Uber to commute to work. When I get one I appreciate it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Not for me. 70% do not tip. Most who do tip $1. Most who tip more tip $2.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

About 20% of my passengers tip.
Uber X and Comfort and Lyft.
LA LC California.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think $1, $3 and $5 are always presets that they can select. That's what I get the most of, followed by 20% of the fare (I think that can also be set in the app).


----------



## safedriver80s (Feb 18, 2019)

I observe more tips in certain situations. Most couples on date night to the cinema or somewhere give tips. People from wealthy neighborhoods headed to the airport en routate Vail or Paris or even just riding to just a luxury shopping center or somewhere like that, usually give high tips. Business travelers hardly ever tip. Sometimes if a passenger appears to "create a scene", if they have a fellow passenger who booked the ride for them, you will get an apology tip. If a passenger appears very sad or very excited about something and you can show that you sympathize or understand their sentiments, you might get a good tip; that probably fits into the category of "social skills." Other observation: free bottled water results in a few more tips but not enough to cover the cost of the water.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Bottled water costs me $0.09 each from warehouse club, I provide it only during hot weather, and a big day might see 2-3 bottles taken. If one of those gets me an extra buck tip, I'm ahead. This likely depends on climate...here in Jax FL it is hot 8 months / year.

Every now and then, admittedly not often, having bottles of water saves a requested stop for a drink.

My last ten days of tips in Uber app: $3, $5, $3, $3, $1, $2, $8, $5.68, $1

Those nine tips took 38 trips to accumulate.

Even though Lyft brags on being the first to have in-app tipping, I don't do nearly as well with Lyft tips.


----------

